# C&O Canal fishing Report



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while and thought that I would get off my lazy bum to contribute.

Premise: I haven't been able to get out too much with a baby boy on the way(which I can't wait to take fishing) but I've been hitting the C&O canal semi frequently 


Been finding good success targeting larger bass and those wrangling in a few snakeheads

Lures include White z man chatter baits, plastic frogs(Stanley ribbits and Sizmic toads), hollow body frogs( Booyah pad crashers, spro bronzeeyes, lunker hunt lunker, live target) in natural colors...think white/cream bellies

I mainly looked to cover a lot of water so I kept my retrieves to be pretty fast in cadence although if you can master walking the frog they are absolutely deadly. I found most snakeheads will hit from the side and will hit multiple sides on the same cast. Also don't give up on a lure and let it drop or sit right at your feet because you never know what was stalking it. I lost a large 6lb+ plus snakehead which blew up on a plastic I let drop.

Most of the fish where found in pretty "fishy" locations. Tight to shorelines, near brush, stumps, dropoffs, fallen timber and aquatic vegetation.

I even saw two LARGE snakeheads guarding fry and was only able to pick off the smaller male 

Enough talking more pictures...














































There's plenty of fishing pressure and people walking/jogging/cycling so the fish are finicky sometimes. The smaller dink basses I've found don't care and will be interested in almost anything. Early morning are awesome for topwater though. If you see a Korean dude fishing on the canal say hi

Btw those snakeheads are delicious. What's your favorite recipe?

Tight lines fellas


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Killier pics man...

Love to get one of those intrusive snakeheads. That's one awesome Asian predator. Looks like they're here to stay.


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

Way to go man. I am surprised you got the snakehead to bite while herding their fry. They never strike while protecting their offspring, in my experience. All they do is kick the lure with their tail, aggressively.


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice job and great pictures!!


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Way cool, was wondering when SHs were going to start getting caught in the canal.


----------



## Irie_Angler (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the great post! Where along the canal are you fishing? Right above Key Bridge or closer to Fletcher's?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice post and pics.


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

Great catch and awsome pics thanks for posting


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

First, and foremost, congratulations to you and the Mrs and the new to be baby.
Don't expect much the first 2 or 3 years, but after that, it is game on.
My son and I still fish together every chance we get, and he is darn near 30...not as often as either of us would like, but we do it when we can.

Oh yea, nice fish.


----------

